# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  aburaihan co. iran

## imsmall

i have batch # 001 anynews of these

----------


## shrpskn

Post some pics of it.

----------


## QuickSilver

lmfao iran

----------


## pip_squeek

i know the ones your talking about my stuff are iranian as well post some pics and we'll see. but if its the ones i have they're good stuff

----------


## shrpskn

:Aapostpics:

----------

